
OpenAI bot remains undefeated against world’s greatest Dota 2 players - reimertz
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/12/openai-bot-remains-undefeated-against-worlds-greatest-dota-2-players/
======
iamcreasy
The title is misleading. It was defeated by other non-pro players at the
KeyArena.

One player said how it defeated the bot: The general strategy is to win by
claiming first tower. At 0:00, you aggro the enemy creep wave so that they
start following you. Then you walk around in a circle around the jungle, and
the enemy wave will start to form a congo line that will follow you around.
You then path around the jungle so that on the next wave spawn, you can aggro
the wave again and continue to walk around in circles. The AI will burn glyph
when your creep wave hits the tower, and for some reason it can't really
decide between chasing you or defending the tower. So after about 5 minutes of
doing this, your creep waves will eventually destroy the tower and you win the
1v1.

I stared wind lace + 3 salves. You can outrun the creeps and the AI with the
extra movement speed, and the salves will give you enough sustain to live
through a few minutes of creep damage. You can also use the courier to give
you more salves, but I found it doable using only 1 salve.

Source :
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6t8qvs/openai_bots_w...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6t8qvs/openai_bots_were_defeated_atleast_50_times/)

